# MB Quart QM 218 CX 6.5 components NIB



## Boozy McLiver (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all, selling these speakers on the bay... I have had them for a long time. They are unused. Finally decided to install them in my 03' WRX... no go, so I am selling them in order to buy a set that will fit.


MB Quart QM 218 CX 6 5" Component Speakers Old School NIB | eBay


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Mid 90's state of the art!


----------

